# update,updates,updates



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

:wall:

Bane of my existence are these bloody updates.seems every time i switch the ******* xbox on theres an update for device or game.ive been up since 5am with my little girl,she has just nodded off,wifes is asleep so i thought i would try a little cod time with the volume down.but no,a ****ing 4gb download is needed.they messed up with this gen of console gaming im telling you.i just wanna shoot something for christ sake :lol: it maybe the xbox:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Tell me about it!

Used to always get that (playstation) until I sorted auto updates. Well worth it!
I think it might be from on xbone but PS you have to have a plus membership, still worth it.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

When I had my Xbox 360 I used to hate updates. What ever happened to the days you just put a disc in then hit play.

All this, having to have an account and logging in and automatic updates ruined it slightly for me. Don't own a console now.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Go in settings and turn on automatic updates. It will do all updated etc whilst it's turned off ( providing it's still on at the wall obvuously). Never have to do updates then


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

im not a fan of the entire layout of the menus and panel system either.atleast with the old 360 it was a lot more intuitive.

jesus christ im 40 years old and i sound like my dad lol.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't mind the menu as such but the fact that everything is an app is seriously annoying. If your Internet cuts out you can't do a thing, can't even look at your own achievements etc bar that it's all good. Servers etc seem brilliant haven't had any lag on anything yet touch wood


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll definitely set up that auto update feature. 

I'm not one for playing on my Xbox every single day so I find I switch it on after a week or so and then have to wait however long before I can access the thing, that's if the game I want to play doesn't have an update as well.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Can you not just turn off the wifi so then its doesn't know it needs an update.? Unless your playing online that is


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

should join the pc master race,
then again we get more updates than anyone


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got an xbox one for christmas and despite only having loaded one game, when i came to play it again today......yep, you guessed it.....update needed. Oy vey


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Just got an xbox one for christmas and despite only having loaded one game, when i came to play it again today......yep, you guessed it.....update needed. Oy vey


Turn on auto updates mate


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Turn on auto updates mate


I saw that post you made about that and i will do next time i turn it on. Trying not to get too addicted to playing Forza 5 but i suspect i failed that already :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha yeah they are addictive games, I find fifa is the worst for that though


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Haha yeah they are addictive games, I find fifa is the worst for that though


Things have moved on a bit since colin mcrae rally on a ps1 :lol: and like you say, they are so addictive. I promised the wife i wouldn't spend all my time on it.....yeah.....about that :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I know how you feel, I used to live in the middle of nowhere and had a 1.2mb connection. I had to take my consoles into work whenever they required an update. Now I've moved to somewhere with a 70mb connection and with auto updates on I don't remember the last time I had to wait for an update to download!


----------



## Fr33K!e (Mar 5, 2015)

I Have the same problem with steam and Payday 2 updates, everytime I switch the PC on Payday 2 has a new update!


----------



## ryan-c (Mar 26, 2016)

Aww its all class all together lol jst bought uncharted 4 on the ps4 an first time its put in its downloadin a update


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just about everything seems to have a day 1 update now, plus the install time etc it takes ages when you get a new game 

Not like the good old days where you chuck it in and play in 30 seconds. No excitement when a new game turns up now lol


----------

